# Comp cam recommendations



## hoggmadd (Mar 4, 2010)

I requested camshaft recommendations from comp cam for a 2006 GTO, bone stock with an A4. What do some of you guys think? Also, why should I purchase lifters, as described in their recommendations? I can understand the springs.



I recommend one of our 54-426-11 cams. I have listed the specs below.



PART NO. 54-426-11
01 INTAKE MASTER 3714R
02 EXHAUST MASTER 3715R
03 ENGINE LS1 XR275HR-12
04 GRIND NUMBER LS1 XR275HR-12
INT EXH

05 HYDRAULIC Y/N YES 14 DUR @.050 222
224

INTAKE EXHAUST 15 LOBE LIFT .3330
.3340

06 VALVE ADJUSTMENT HYD HYD 16 ROCKER RATIO 1.7
1.7

07 MAX GROSS VALVE LIFT .566 .568
08 DUR @ .006 TAPPET LIFT 275 277 17 LOBE SEPARATI 112.0
18 ADVANCE 2 

09 VALVE TIMING OPEN CLOSE 19 VALVE SPRINGS 26918-16
@ .006 10 INT 28 68
11 EXH 73 25 

12 THESE SPECS ARE FOR CAM(S) INSTALLED
@ 110.0 INTAKE CENTERLINE
I recommend the 850-16 lifters and the 26918-16 springs with this cam. This
cam will work with your stall and give you a little bit of sound. If you
have any questions, let me know. Thanks.



Autumn Hawkins

Technical Consultant

Comp Performance Group

Email: [email protected]

Phone: 1-800-365-9145 ext 516


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats a mild cam but will require a stall and a tune. Plus if you really want to see true gains from it long tubes would be a good addition. Lifters wouldnt really be a requirement just added insurance but springs are a must


----------



## hoggmadd (Mar 4, 2010)

*Comp Cam*

Yeah, thought the lobe separation should be a little bit closer to 114 or better with an auto transmission. GM performance "hot cam" is fairly close and heard others say that their cam was too stout for an auto.


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Talk to patrick g (click here). Dude's pretty good with cams in LS engines. He's on ls1tech if you haven't been over there.

I'd figure out where you want to go performance-wise with the car before jumping in on a cam. Lay out your goals, come up with a plan, and stick with it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any cam you don't have to install a higher stall torque converter isn't worth the money or trouble IMHO. I'd want lift closer to .600 and duration closer to 230


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yea, rather then a small cam you don't have to tune for, wouldn't you be time and money ahead to just get a set of high ratio rocker arms? You'd get about the same amount of added lift with no engine tear down.


----------



## NHLS1GOAT (Mar 27, 2010)

I wrote to comp cams as well looking for a recomendation. What I got was a cam that was really small and wasn't going to get me what I wanted in the end. I ended up going with a Vengenance Racing cam that is exactly what I was looking for. If you're still looking for cam info search out flowtech induction and talk with Ed Curtis.


----------

